# 12 x 8 x 12 in



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I've set this tank up before, but recently got a chance to redo it:



















12"w x 8"h x 12"d
37 Watt (ADA bulb)
Zoo Med 501 (mini canister filter)
ADA CO2 System
ADA Aquasoil Africana

Hemianthus Callitrichoides
Cryptocorene Wendtii
Fissidens Fonatanus
Other moss species (taken from local river . . .)

Still planning on adding some more plants, mostly hair grass and maybe tenellus for high lights. Honestly I'm not even 100% sure the local moss species I used can grow underwater, but we'll see-- it's pearling it up nicely everyday, as is the HC. Wendtii's predictably melted . . .

I'm not quite sure what I'm going for here, as I am strongly considering moving the back crypts forward and planting R. rotundifolia green in the far back right corner. In any case, I'm making kind of a Hawaii forest scene with patches of bare substrate. Since our dirt here has a kind of reddish-tinge, I went with Africana. I plan on mixing more rocks/pebbles/river debree with the open areas.


----------

